# Yer basic Butcher Bird



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Tamiya's 1/48 FW-190A-3, with Eagle Strike decals for a plane of 10./JG1, flown by UFFZ Johannes Rathenow in Holland in 1942.





































Just yer basic 190!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice aircraft


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

vunderbar,das is gut


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

That turned out nice. 190's are tough looking planes.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Great looking build, John. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, great build and superb weathering.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

What, no bug splatters on the windscreen? Just kidding! Nice work!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Beautiful weathering job John.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's when I take closeups like this that I see little dust bits that got caught in the paint and little flaws that I just can't see with the nekkid eye! :freak:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

you sir, are the master.....i love the fw-190...nice work


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

John P said:


> It's when I take closeups like this that I see little dust bits that got caught in the paint and little flaws that I just can't see with the nekkid eye! :freak:


Yea, that's what caught my eye as well....the dust is not to scale :freak:

Nice work...very clean.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really nice work John!!! Love those Fw190's!!!!
Steve


----------

